# Quelltext verstecken



## Dark-Sasuke (13. September 2004)

Ich weiß nicht obs das hier schon gibt, weil die suchfunktion ist gerade nicht aktiviert -.-"
Also ich brauch einen Code der den Quelltext versteckt, ich hab das ml irgendwo gesehen. Da wollte ich den Quelltext anschauen, und das war dann nur ein leeres Textfenster.
Also ich will keine Rechtsklick-Sperre o.o

Wär cool wenn das jemand weiß wie es geht.


----------



## JohannesR (13. September 2004)

Mein Gott, wann versteht ihr es: Man kann den Quelltext nicht verstecken, schuetzen oder sonst was. Wenn der Browser den Quelltext lesen kann, und das sollte er, sonst waere ist ziemlich sinnlos, kann der User es auch, mit mehr oder weniger Aufwand.
Ausserdem, was soll an _deinem_ Quelltext so besonders sein? Eben, nichts.
Vergiss es.


----------

